
Don’t Believe The FUD: Square Is Only As Insecure As You Let It Be - pitdesi
http://www.mobilecrunch.com/2011/03/09/dont-believe-the-fud-square-is-only-as-insecure-as-you-let-it-be/
======
waqf
The title is not an accurate summary of the article. "Square is only as
insecure as it has to be to work with credit cards" would be nearer the mark.

